# Limited registration questions



## Pixxy (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, my pups parents have a limited registration with ukc. Does my pup also have a limited registration or is it different. I'd like compete in wall climb and long jump. 
Do i have to clip him?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I always thought that in order to do a limited registration on an unregistered dog the dog needed to be altered. The purpose of limited registration is so that unregistered (unpapered) dogs can compete in various sports. It's not something that would automatically apply to offspring of a dog with limited registration, so no, it would not apply to your dog and yes, you will likely need to have the dog altered in order to complete a limited registration.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not sure how your pups parents have an LR with the UKC. When I LRd Ecko they required a certificate of alteration from a licensed vet.


----------



## Jaydon (Jan 26, 2016)

Carriana said:


> I always thought that in order to do a limited registration on an unregistered dog the dog needed to be altered. The purpose of limited registration is so that unregistered (unpapered) dogs can compete in various sports. It's not something that would automatically apply to offspring of a dog with limited registration, so no, it would not apply to your dog and yes, you will likely need to have the dog altered in order to complete a limited registration.


I kind of had the same question. In my case the breeder snipped his dogs after that litter then registered his dogs sometime later. I was wandering the same thing. So I will have a regular reg or is it limited too?

About pedigree, Will I have a one generation pedigree or how does that work? Let's say I stud my dog, will his pups have a pedigree starting with that one limited registered dog??


----------

